
Computer Specialist Who Deleted Clinton Emails May Have Asked Reddit for Tips - jayess
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-19/paul-combetta-computer-specialist-who-deleted-hillary-clinton-emails-may-have-asked-reddit-for-tips?src=usn_rd
======
Kinnard
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12535358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12535358)

